# Early access/late stay schedule for WDW parks



## dlpearson (Apr 2, 2008)

Does anyone happen to know the current schedule for which WDW parks have early access (and stay open late) on which days?  Or where I could find it online (if it exists online)?

Thanks,
David


----------



## laxmom (Apr 2, 2008)

Here is a link;

http://allearsnet.com/tp/emhour.htm

FWIW, we always find out this info and then go to a different park because the crowds from the resorts will be heading to the park with extra magic hours.


----------



## tomandrobin (Apr 2, 2008)

You will need to get the normal operational hours and apply the Extra Magic Hours to it. All morning EMH's are for 1 hour prior to the normal opening time, evening EMH's are for 3 hours past closing time. 

We do like the mornig EMH's. We hit the park early, stay for 3-4 hours and go back to the reosrt. The evening EMH's are crowded. I only take advantage of the evening EMH's when the park is open to 1-3 am.


----------



## wuv pooh (Apr 5, 2008)

*We TOO only do the AM EMH*

We did 17 rides & attractions by 1 pm.  We were there at 7 am for rope drop. 

Not too shabby completing for a family of four and 1/2 of which are under 10 years of age.


----------

